# Peeing



## Gabi (11 mo ago)

Good Afternoon, 

Our dog Sage is fully housetrained vizsla but in last few weeks she is peeing on furniture. On one chair in particular. It is a chair where my husband sits (leather chair if that means anything). Only in the middle of the day she would get on that chair and take a nap. After that nap she would get up and chair would be wet from her pee. It does not happened every day. I just taught at first she got nice and comfy and was too lazy to go out, and after few days it happened again. 
I don't know if she is marking her territory here to make herself dominant or is it some kind of anxiety. 
Like today we were doing recall with her with e-collar ....anxiety from that?!
Any suggestions ..... 

Thank you all in advance. She is 9 months old.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is she spayed, or in heat?
Maybe anal glands that are over full. I would probably start with dropping off a urine sample at your vets.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

texasred said:


> Is she spayed, or in heat?
> Maybe anal glands that are over full. I would probably start with dropping off a urine sample at your vets.


I agree with you. Our Sophie did that for a while at that age. She did have a bit of a UTI at one point but we noticed if she would get really sound asleep on the couch for a while and if she hadn't been out recently to do her business it would happen. It's so easy to just let a sleeping dog lie but we learned to keep track of her drinking and how long it's been since she's been out and wake her and take her out. She just turned 1 year old TODAY and it doesn't happen anymore. Her bladder control is way better now.


----------



## Iskander (4 mo ago)

Sounds like incontinence. Dogs can actually pee without realizing it when sleeping. Is she in any distress when peeing otherwise? Can be a UTI.


----------



## Gabi (11 mo ago)

Thank you all... Vet gave her antibiotics for one week and he did mention that she might have incontinence but he would like to see how is she doing after this round of meds. We will definitely pay attention how much is she drinking and take her out in that period of time when is has those accidents. 
Vet said that if she doesn't improve she might be on medication for the rest of her life.


----------

